# python hose



## paulof (Dec 4, 2009)

hi all, 

been doing water changes with the python hose and refilling with the hose, ok here's the dumb question. 

is their a method of adding liquid conditioner? i've been just adding the solution directly to the tank while filling it. also, is the solution amount calculated by the size of the tank or the amount to refill the tank?

thanks for any assisstance,
paulo


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

adding directly to the tank is fine. There is a dosage guide on the container, I presume. For SeaChem prime, it's something like 0.5ml per 5 gallons of water you're changing, up to 2.5ml per 5 gallons (max dose).


----------



## paulof (Dec 4, 2009)

thanks ameekplec. for your quick response.

paulo


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I also dose directly into the tank when refilling using the Python. However, I dose Prime according to the total volume of the tank, not the volume that I change (just to be on the safe side).


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

i also use Prime. I dose for twice the amt of water changed


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm on board with the prime.. recommended by the group and other forums... I'm finding it's working great in terms of my fish have never seemed to be healthier. that and the fact i do a lot of water changes now and i use prime everytime...... 
I add it directly to my tank during filling with the python as well... 75 gallon tank i usually add about 2 capfuls......

cheers!!!
sheldon


----------



## paulof (Dec 4, 2009)

thanks all for your inputs.

paulo


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

fish_luva said:


> I'm on board with the prime.. recommended by the group and other forums... I'm finding it's working great in terms of my fish have never seemed to be healthier. that and the fact i do a lot of water changes now and i use prime everytime......
> I add it directly to my tank during filling with the python as well... 75 gallon tank i usually add about 2 capfuls......
> 
> cheers!!!
> sheldon


That's an overdose by like a factor of five if not more


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

AquariAM said:


> That's an overdose by like a factor of five if not more


I believe the dosing for Prime was 1 mL per 10 gallons, so it's not really that much of an overdose.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> I believe the dosing for Prime was 1 mL per 10 gallons, so it's not really that much of an overdose.


 I miscalculated.


----------

